# Colorado elk hunt



## Bowhunter55 (Feb 13, 2015)

Does anyone have any preference point for archery elk might be looking for a hunter or 2 for 2015 season


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*PP*

Which units require preference points. We are leaving on September 10th headed for the hills. We will be hunting in WMU 75. When are you going? My brother killed a cow in 2013. Good luck to you.


----------

